# Which car charger W/Kindle?



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Which car charger, is best to use with Kindles? If you could link me, that would be so great!

Thanks!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

```
Which car charger, is best to use with Kindles?
```
Minekinder,

This is the one that I use. I have two wall chargers...1 for home and 1 for hotel rooms and a car charger. I keep the original wall charger at home.



Bluebell


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I use the iGo. This is the special Kindle package for just $19.99 and currently in stock:









I love it, even though I don't have any other devices that can charge on it.

Katiekat


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Hummm, decisions, decisions....
Which one?!?
Thank you for your replies


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I use an iGo as well.  I have tips to charge about 5 other devices.  Its so much easier to carry tips for the devices than 6 charging cables.


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I also have the Igo one as well.  I think we are up to 8 tips for it now.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the same as Bluebell and they works fine I keep one in the car and in my over night bag


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I was just looking at this charger also on Amazon so you buy the bundle and there are extra tips that you can buy for different things?  I guess that was what confused me.  I'm assuming this bundle charges the Kindle but if I want the charger to charge other things I need to buy extra tips - is this correct?

Thanks,


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

yes, if you want to charge other things on the Igo you have to buy more tips. For the right sizes you can refer to the Igo site: http://www.igo.com/


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Another thing you can do is just get a small inverter. It's a bit bulkier, but you plug it into your car's 12v outlet, and it has a regular 110v outlet on the other end. So you can plug in your Kindle charger or anything else with a 110v plug that doesn't draw more power than a laptop...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Another thing you can do is just get a small inverter. It's a bit bulkier, but you plug it into your car's 12v outlet, and it has a regular 110v outlet on the other end. So you can plug in your Kindle charger or anything else with a 110v plug that doesn't draw more power than a laptop...


cost 19.99


cost 34.27


This one looks different from most inverters, still i like the look and unique-ness. Cost 25.68


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

But the iGo one has both a car plug and a wall plug and is very compact and easy to use.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info - I have to admit the cup on is cute though..


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scrappergirl said:


> Thanks for the info - I have to admit the cup on is cute though..


Yeah, that certainly has style!


----------



## MaureenH (Dec 14, 2008)

If you want to charge multiple devices, what is best i Go?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

we're talking about charge a single device at a time or more than one...? (I'm still scatter brained from a long day at school)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

You can buy a splitter for the iGo and charge two things at a time.  I have 2 iGos the one for the Kindle which does small electronics and one the will charge my laptop and my Kindle etc.  I have 11 tips for all sorts of electronics and computers.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> cost 19.99
> 
> 
> cost 34.27
> ...


Very funny, how it looks like a cup of coffee!


----------

